# Can antibiotics cause lethargy



## Juliatee2 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My 10 year old field spaniel bitch is currently about to finish a course of antibiotics following a gut infection. She is quite lethargic and I am wondering if this can caused by her medication or something else?

Any ideas?

Many thanks,

Juliatee


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

No idea really, whenever I've had antibiotics they don't make me feel lethargic. I always take probiotics at the same time, you can get them for dogs so that might be an idea. However, I think I'd be having a word with the vet about the lethargy.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I would think it most likely it's the effects of the gut infection rather than the antibiotics. I've never heard of them causing lethargy, but infections do.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

My younger dog is on antibiotics just now. 

I'm not sure if it's the tablets causing the lethargy but the infection


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Infection DEFINATLY causes lethargy.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

antibiotics do cause some weird side effects. as a nurse to humans I find some people become very lethargic on them so I don't see why they couldn't cause lethargy in dogs 
I would ring the vet though and just run it by them if you're worried


----------



## mollypip (Aug 17, 2011)

Ive definitely noticed one of my dogs get lethargic on antibiotics, she was on them for a very slight little infected spot thing on her face, so no major sickness or anything to blame it on. Id be wary though of blaming the antibiotics when it might be the infection, it can be hard to know for sure.


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Antibiotics always make my gsd's lethargic and unwell especially towards the end of the course.
But if you have any concerns about your dog I would take her back to the vets.
Hope your dog is better soon.


----------



## Juliatee2 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you all for your helpful replies. She was more lethargic towards the end of the course, but now she has been off them a couple of days she is back to her normal self. She was on a different one to the normal Synolux that she has been on in the past. I think I might try her with some pro biotics, I would be grateful if anyone could recommend any particular brand

Cheers, and thanks again,

Juliatee


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Juliatee2 said:


> Thank you all for your helpful replies. She was more lethargic towards the end of the course, but now she has been off them a couple of days she is back to her normal self. She was on a different one to the normal Synolux that she has been on in the past. I think I might try her with some pro biotics, I would be grateful if anyone could recommend any particular brand
> 
> Cheers, and thanks again,
> 
> Juliatee


Good to hear she's back to her normal self .

I haven't used probiotics for my dog (only myself, Poppy's never needed them) but I've seen a couple of brands recommended on here - Yumpro and Bionic Biotic.


----------



## mollypip (Aug 17, 2011)

Pro-Kolin seems a popular one - I use Jarrow Pet Dophilus which ai get from iherb online and I find it great.


----------

